# Bad News At Willard Reservoir



## slippinbobber

Was fishing Willard Res. the other evening when I seen the ODNR pull up with big boat attached. I asked one of the fella,s what they were planning on doing and he told me they were going to do a "shock survey" of the young walleye that had been apparently stocked earlier in the spring. Fished for a few hours and watched as they went from place to place and even slow trolled practically around the edge of the whole reservoir. When they finally came back in I (jokingly) asked one of the guys, "Is there any fish in here?" and his answer to me was "Yeah theres a few..BUT NOT THE ONES WE WERE LOOKING FOR." (Uh Oh) I truely hope that if Willard reservoir is one the bodies of water that the state manages and stocks for walleye..they make a better attempt. From other threads I,ve read on here sounds as though places like New London, and Findlay need a heck of a lot more attention.


----------



## Scum_Frog

On electric shock surveys they only go so deep in the water to where it truly effects the fish enough to bring them up to the surface....willard is an extremely DEEP upground reservoir so im sure with them looking for only smaller walleye and only trolling the edge of the res they probably did not get an accurate reading. I wouldnt be too worried ive seen/talked to people who fished the reservoir a lot this summer and did well with good size walleye....I have a friend who kept probably 30 perch out of there that were 10" or bigger that being the smallest he keeps. I wouldnt be too worried.....yet! lol


----------



## AtticaFish

The deep/clear water makes all the species in there very skitish - Zebra Mussels keep that water crystal clear most of the year. I broke off 2 walleye and landed 1 early this year fishing for bluegill off the end of the launch ramp. They are there, just tough to find.

If they were trying to shock survey the shorline area for 'eyes...... suprised they would not go do that after dark. There are numerous glowing eyes cruising the shore after dark. G-Luck getting them to bite on anything though.


----------



## bassinBelle77

Does anyone know if you are allowed to ice fish Willard Reservoir?


----------



## lomssl

Yes you are allowed to icefish:G


----------



## AtticaFish

.......if there is ice. I would not try to ice fish it otherwise.


----------



## laynhardwood

It was 3-4" this last wknd I was in it I would not venture out now they have been pumping in and this rain will have it thin 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

